
Crawling and Indexing: Technical SEO Basics That Drive Revenue - vinnyglennon
https://rozhon.com/blog/crawling-indexing-technical-seo-basics-that-drive-revenue/
======
technotarek
I really hope this is targeted at legacy sites. A well patterned and modern
site developed in the past five years shouldn't have these issues.

Edit: The claim that Google ignores canonical refs should have a solid
reference. I'm dubious but happy to be enlightened!

~~~
gk1
> A well patterned and modern site developed in the past five years shouldn't
> have these issues.

You would think so, but...

\- One of my clients is a Fortune-10 company. One of their e-commerce sites
wasn't rendering HTML (I think it was built with React) which _completely_
prevented search engine indexing. Was a huge jump in organic traffic when we
got that fixed after I caught it.

\- Another client lets its users to have publicly accessible project pages
(think GitHub). This resulted in Google indexing X0,000 of these URLs, many of
which have 1) duplicate content, 2) minimal organic traffic, 3) minimal value
to business. We de-indexed those pages and organic traffic is way up.

\- And so on...

This is why people like the author can make a living doing nothing but SEO
work.

~~~
xellisx
I see so many people that create sites using React (and the like) because it's
the cool new framework that offers all the glitter, but they totally ignore
the fact of SEO and accessibility.

